# [SOLVED] BSOD when starting games



## CoachD (Jun 22, 2010)

I purchased my computer two months ago and have been having BSOD problems at times. The BSOD only occurs sometimes and only when starting games, such as Battlefield BC2 and Call of Duty MW2. With Battlefield, the game will start and go to the main screen, but when I click on "Log In", BSOD. With MW2, it will begin to start the game then, BSOD. It doesn't do this all the time, just sometimes. I have Norton installed because it is what comes with my ISP. I did uninstall it, but continued to get the BSOD, although it did seem not as often. Here is my system info.. Thank you in advance for any help.

Win 7 64 bit pre-installed by ibuypower
2 months old
Intel I7 930 (4x 2.8ghz)
ASUS P6T SE mother board
ATI Radeon HD 8530 1 GB
650 watt Casegears ECO


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD when starting games*

Hi - 

The majority of the *23* BSODs list *Xeno7x64.sys* as the probable cause.

Find an update for the Killer Xeno Gaming Adapter driver or remove the device.

```
[font=lucida console]
  Xeno7x64.sys Tue Jun 02 19:15:48 2009 (4A25B2A4) - Killer Xeno Gaming Adapter driver
[/font]
```
BigFoot Networks - Killer Xeno --> http://www.bigfootnetworks.com/support/index.php

These drivers MUST be updated -

```
[font=lucida console]
Lachesis.sys Fri Aug 17 03:48:44 2007 (46C552DC) - Lachesis Mouse Driver

ASACPI.sys   Mon Oct 30 22:09:12 2006 (4546B048) - Asus ATK0110 mobo utility driver
[/font]
```
Razer Support --> http://www.razersupport.com/index.php?_m=downloads&_a=view&parentcategoryid=76&pcid=0&nav=0

Asus Driver Downloads --> http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx

Slideshow for asio.sys; scroll down and look for ATK0110 --> http://cid-e5d03c221cac693f.skydrive.live.com/play.aspx/Asus mobo utility driver updates?ref=1

ALso, I would suggest removal of NIS/ N360 --> http://jcgriff2.com/NRT_N360_Removal.html

Follow the above and see if BSODs persist.

Please let me know how things go.

Windbg Logs --> http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_ericwoo_Windows7x64_06-22-2010__jcgriff2_.txt

http://jcgriff2.com/dbug_logs/_99-dbug_ericwoo_Windows7x64_06-22-2010__jcgriff2_.txt.zip


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 21 22:17:27.479 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:17:31.588
BugCheck A, {bc256bc0, 2, 1, fffff80002ccc113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 21 17:07:25.337 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:32:17.445
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002cd4113, fffff880054c4ed0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAcquireSpinLockAtDpcLevel+43 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 21 16:34:28.007 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:16.116
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002c7c113, fffff8800b576ed0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAcquireSpinLockAtDpcLevel+43 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 21 16:29:15.292 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:40.400
BugCheck A, {bc25e494, 2, 1, fffff80002c8e113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 21 16:14:52.588 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:23:23.696
BugCheck A, {bc0c018a, 2, 1, fffff80002cd5113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun Jun 20 20:01:11.365 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:18:06.130
BugCheck A, {bc2afa20, 2, 1, fffff80002cd3113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 18 15:49:29.384 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:02.493
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002c7e113, fffff8800b35bed0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAcquireSpinLockAtDpcLevel+43 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Fri Jun 18 15:44:41.168 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:20.277
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002cce113, fffff8800b34ded0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAcquireSpinLockAtDpcLevel+43 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu Jun 17 12:00:17.444 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:30.442
BugCheck A, {3000000b0, 2, 1, fffff80002c89113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jun 14 15:15:37.729 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:13:24.837
BugCheck A, {af, 2, 1, fffff80002cd1113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4sp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun  1 20:17:48.495 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:13.603
BugCheck A, {bca3b0b0, 2, 1, fffff80002c80113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4sp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun  1 20:15:55.620 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:32.729
BugCheck A, {bc0e29f7, 2, 1, fffff80002c8d113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun  1 20:13:43.520 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:01:11.629
BugCheck BE, {fffff8a004e8b0b0, 80000001ac0c4101, fffff8800ab28710, a}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun  1 20:11:51.418 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:17.526
BugCheck A, {bc2245cd, 2, 1, fffff80002cca113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue Jun  1 20:05:19.935 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 2 days 1:46:01.726
BugCheck 76, {0, fffffa8005a57060, 3, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18116 )
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 25 22:08:55.338 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:05:46.446
BugCheck A, {af, 2, 1, fffff80002cd5113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May 25 22:02:28.525 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:29.633
BugCheck A, {3000000b0, 2, 1, fffff80002cd9113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu May 13 22:53:07.560 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:25:34.669
BugCheck A, {bc23c891, 2, 1, fffff80002cce113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Thu May 13 21:35:19.313 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:58.421
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002cd1113, fffff8800b315ed0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAcquireSpinLockAtDpcLevel+43 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  iw4mp.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Tue May  4 21:08:59.123 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:04:57.231
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff80002c8d113, fffff8800a5beed0, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KeAcquireSpinLockAtDpcLevel+43 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon May  3 20:08:42.636 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:03:42.745
BugCheck A, {af, 2, 1, fffff80002cd9113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon May  3 20:04:18.488 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:35.596
BugCheck A, {43000000ed, 2, 1, fffff80002c80113}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for Xeno7x64.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for Xeno7x64.sys
Probably caused by : Xeno7x64.sys ( Xeno7x64+8122 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Sun May  2 23:46:25.770 2010 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 9:12:26.879
BugCheck 76, {0, fffffa8008c30060, 2, 0}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+18116 )
PROCESS_NAME:  BFBC2Game.exe
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x76
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
  
by [color=navy]jcgriff2[/color]

[URL=https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith][COLOR=Navy]  https://mvp.support.microsoft.com/profile/Griffith[/COLOR][/URL] 


[URL=http://jcgriff2.com][COLOR=navy]http://jcgriff2.com[/COLOR][/URL]


¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

[/font]
```


----------



## CoachD (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: BSOD when starting games*

That seems to have fixed the problem. Thanks!!! ray:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: BSOD when starting games*

That is great news!

Hope your newly found BSOD-free status remains with you!

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

